# Mignon v2 settings



## p6r (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi All

I realise there are other factors but I'd appreciate a rough idea on settings for my shiny new Mignon for French Press and for my Gaggia which gets to me on Monday! From a starting position I can then dial it in.

Thanks

Robbo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This isn't meant to sound patronising or short bit...

One will be finer than the other .

Thats about all we can say , you can't say number 2

the numbers are relative to where the burrs have been set to zero from the factory

this could slightly be different for each one

Different beans and roasts will need different grind settings

different ages of the same bean will need different grind settings

different doses of the same bean will need different grind settings

get some scales is the best advice I can give you


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The numbers on the dial don't refer to any particular setting they're just a reference point. From where my Mignon was it was several full turn to get it in the right ball park for espresso.

From the tight you can tighten it (and whatever you don't switch it on when it's in the position) espresso was about a full turn and a half back from there.

I would suggest switching off the grinder, removing the hopper and tightening it as tight as it can be.

Turn it back 2 FULL complete turn of the dial. Switch it back on and with the burs running slowly tighten the grind by half a turn.

Try that as your starting point for espresso

If you hear a chirping sound at any point back off and loosen the grind immediately.

There's probably a far more safer and sensible way to do this. Please suggest if anyone knows a better way.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with buying scales. Weigh in weigh out get you in the right ball park.


----------



## p6r (Mar 29, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The numbers on the dial don't refer to any particular setting they're just a reference point. From where my Mignon was it was several full turn to get it in the right ball park for espresso.
> 
> From the tight you can tighten it (and whatever you don't switch it on when it's in the position) espresso was about a full turn and a half back from there.
> 
> ...


That'll do for me - I can work from there ! Thanks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope you get on OK.

The other way is to chuck a few beans in and tighten the grind with the machine running so that you can get an idea of the grind that being thrown out as your adjusting.

Keep us posted.


----------



## p6r (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok... I took the advice to tighten it up and then go backwards.

I went back 3 turns - 36g in and 30g out (first time use). Seemed quite fine and wasn't quite right for French press.

I went back 1 more turn and got 36 in and out. Better size, so I went with it. Some fines in the mug at the end - possibly as there was residue from the previous run. Quite a nice brew so will try it again to see if the fines clears up.

I was using Yirgacheffe roasted on 27 March, 500g water, and a 4 minute brew (no disturbance until the crust is broken 10sec before the end). Intelligentsia Coffee has an app for that!

Looks like 4 turns back from 'closed' is a good starting point for French press.


----------

